

Google Hangouts faces criticism after outing trans woman - justincormack
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/07/google-hangouts-faces-criticism-after-outing-trans-woman

======
nailer
Sometimes bad things happen, and they're not anyone's fault. The person
involved didn't have consistent names between their office and personal gmail
accounts, and used their private gmail account to contact the office.

Perhaps I'm missing something, but the article doesn't seem to explore any
other scenario other than Google being in the wrong and the individual being
in the right.

~~~
msh
Maybe I am reading it wrong but I dont think it says google was at fault as
such (the HN headline is far more inflamatory than the actual headline). It
more higlights the risk that changes in android brings with that might not be
obvious to the user.

